# Where do I start?



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

So, where do I start? Do I need a lawyer? How do I find the best lawyer? I live in a small rural town. There's probably not a lot of options. We have no kids. We've been married a little over a year. We don't share a bank account. He pays all his child support through his bank account. We both own our own cars. We don't own a home. The house we live in comes from his job, so I have to find a home. What needs to be discussed with a lawyer?? Do I have to have a lawyer just to file for divorce? 

I could really use some advice before I start down the road.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Are there many lawyers to talk to in your town or nearby?

To "start" - I talked to two different attorneys. One was even over the phone - so I wonder if you could call someone in a nearby city.

Do you know anyone in your town who has been divorced that you could talk to? Ask them how they felt about their attorney?

If not - just open the yellow pages. May sound silly - but I just knew I didn't want the one with the really large ad. They look desperate to me.

Anyway - neither of the two that I talked to actually charged me for anything. But they gave me some idea of what to expect. Neither made any promises - but both said about the same thing.

So - make a couple of phone calls and see if you can get a free consult or two. Good luck.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Go online and research the joint Marriage dissolution summary forms. We did it that way because we were married less than 5 years, no joint property and a few other conditions. No lawyers or anything you file and pay some amount (my prince charming is paying so I don't know, but I think it is around 350.00 and you are done in 6 months after the judge signs off.


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

hesnothappy said:


> Go online and research the joint Marriage dissolution summary forms. We did it that way because we were married less than 5 years, no joint property and a few other conditions. No lawyers or anything you file and pay some amount (my prince charming is paying so I don't know, but I think it is around 350.00 and you are done in 6 months after the judge signs off.


This sounds like what I need. I'll research that for my state and look at getting it started. 

The next step is convincing him that this IS the right step. He seems content to ignore that anything is wrong.


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow....went online and found info on filing my own divorce. And tried to fill out the first form. It's complicated! Guess I will have to call a lawyer.....


----------



## Sod (Aug 20, 2011)

KU - Depending on which state you are in you may qualify for free support on filing. There are sites that guide you through the process. Just a guess - you in KS? If so I have a link to a site that can help


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

Sod said:


> KU - Depending on which state you are in you may qualify for free support on filing. There are sites that guide you through the process. Just a guess - you in KS? If so I have a link to a site that can help


Yes, I am in KS. Thanks!


----------



## Sod (Aug 20, 2011)

Try this link
Free Legal Forms | Kansas Legal Services, Inc.


----------

